# Floor sink repipe



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Looks good brotha


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Not to bash you but on the 8th pic the 1/8 bend looks like it is kicked to the side a bit. Also the no hub bands you should have used husky bands or clamp alls under ground atleast that is code here.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought the same thing. So I looked at it today its not kicked. I think it's just the way the pic was. Those are the only type of no hub couplings that we use. I'm not familiar with the others that you mentioned.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm not bashing because the work looks good , but why use nohubs under the ground at all?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

He is referring to these bands . 
http://www.anaco-husky.com/huskySD4000.html


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

The reason my boss gave me was there are some steamers and combi ovens that drain into that piping. So his thoughts were because of temp. Usually in all of our kitchens in the park they alway have CI drains.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I understand the cast iron , but not the no-hub underground. Personally I would have installed service weight hub cast iron. We wouldn't be allowed to use no-hub castiron under the ground here.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

justme said:


> I'm not bashing because the work looks good , but why use nohubs under the ground at all?


What should he have used instead? Bell and spigot with Ty-seals? Or do you mean to ask why use CI at all as opposed to PVC?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Nevermind. Now I see your answer.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

This is the first time I installed no hub underground. It's what the boss wanted and to be quiet honest hub and spigot would have been a real pain.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Hub and spigot is always a real pain. I use no hubs for CI as often as possible. And I meant to tell you that it looks nice and clean. You obviously take pride in your work.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks man. I enjoy looking back on a job and knowing I did it to the best of my abilities


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

This isn't legal in my area.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Kleinfelterj said:


> Thanks man. I enjoy looking back on a job and knowing I did it to the best of my abilities


Ditto


----------

